# Irian Jaya Carpet Python



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cleaned up the enclosure today. Every time I do she roams about after checking everything out. She was posing a bit and I snapped a couple pics. it was neat that she had her tongue out for both shots.



















Thanks!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cool looking snake (as much as i hate them) and even better picture


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice python you got there!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics mettle, hows the temper?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Great pics of an even greater snake. she looks gorgeous


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Even though I hate snakes, very nice pic, well captured


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

She's really well behaved. The only times she ever strikes at me is on feeding night through her tank. She gets _REALLY_ excited when the scent of food is in the air. Otherwise, she's a pleasure to have and handle and I would feel comfortable bringing her to an educational show if the opportunity arose.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i like the blue tongue very cool


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn!...looks exactly like my former JC. Mine was very gentle and handleable as well except for one night when he tagged me in the hand. That turned out to be the hardest and most painful bite ever by a snake. A fluke, though. He never did it again.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't handle any of my snakes except for my ball python after lights out. For all of them it is feeding time and they are in the zone. Especially this girl. She knows that food comes in through the top of her enclosure and she sits patiently and waits for it. (It's kind of funny actually.) Just brushing the bars of the top of her enclosure gets her agitated and if she's hungry enough she will strike... If I tried to go into her enclosure I know I'd get tagged. Or at least I would expect to. (Except for maybe right now. She's in shed so she just stays coiled for the time being.)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I don't handle any of my snakes except for my ball python after lights out. For all of them it is feeding time and they are in the zone. Especially this girl. She knows that food comes in through the top of her enclosure and she sits patiently and waits for it. (It's kind of funny actually.) Just brushing the bars of the top of her enclosure gets her agitated and if she's hungry enough she will strike... If I tried to go into her enclosure I know I'd get tagged. Or at least I would expect to. (Except for maybe right now. She's in shed so she just stays coiled for the time being.)


How can you not handle? A gorgeous JC slithering through your fingers is bliss!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I don't handle any of my snakes except for my ball python after lights out. For all of them it is feeding time and they are in the zone. Especially this girl. She knows that food comes in through the top of her enclosure and she sits patiently and waits for it. (It's kind of funny actually.) Just brushing the bars of the top of her enclosure gets her agitated and if she's hungry enough she will strike... If I tried to go into her enclosure I know I'd get tagged. Or at least I would expect to. (Except for maybe right now. She's in shed so she just stays coiled for the time being.)


funny, i only handle my ball after lights out as well, i have taken him out during the day a few times, he seems fine.
the only time he has ever struck (still not sure if he even did strike) was when he was shedding 2 weeks ago, 3rd day into shed, so it was feeding day and i didnt expect to see him again for at least a week, so i took him out, and my hand was behind his head (obv, i grab him from his midsection), not sure if he got startled and curled, or if he struck the substrate in front of him.
either way, he actually struck himself last time i fed him while shedding (last time im ever feeding while shedding, he can wait from now on), his eyes were heavily fogged, and he missed the rat, tagged himself, but he was fine, i checked him after, no damage.

really nice snake Mettle, too bad she isnt user friendly


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

joey said:


> really nice snake Mettle, too bad she isnt user friendly


I'm confused.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> really nice snake Mettle, too bad she isnt user friendly


I'm confused.








[/quote]
you said she strikes often, and you dont handle her, so i said, nice snake, too bad she isnt user friendly


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

joey said:


> really nice snake Mettle, too bad she isnt user friendly


I'm confused.








[/quote]
you said she strikes often, and you dont handle her, so i said, nice snake, too bad she isnt user friendly
[/quote]

No, I said I don't handle her at night after lights out when she's in hunting mode and that that's the time when she has sometimes struck at me when hungry enough in antitcipation of food. I can handle her without any issue during non-feeding hours when she's not in hunting mode. I actually just had her out.







She's a very calm snake when she doesn't have food on her mind.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's creepy as hell Mettle and cool looking at the same time. I had Boas for some time but would not want a snake that goes into hunting mode and stuff. If it was not illegal I would however own a rattlesnake as it would be hilarious to have a party and throw it out in the middle of the floor. I guess my ignorance might show but that would only be if they don't come at you. I am pretty sure if threatened they coil and rattle. If thats the case then definitely would want one.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> hat's creepy as hell Mettle and cool looking at the same time. I had Boas for some time but would not want a snake that goes into hunting mode and stuff.


Ya big dope!! Your former boa's were probably in hunting mode most of the time and you never knew it.











> If it was not illegal I would however own a rattlesnake as it would be hilarious to have a party and throw it out in the middle of the floor. I guess my ignorance might show but that would only be if they don't come at you. I am pretty sure if threatened they coil and rattle. If thats the case then definitely would want one.


GET A RATTLER! The situation beckons you!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

you always take good looking photos of your animals


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> you always take good looking photos of your animals


I only post the good ones.







Trust me when I say that in general there are a lot that never make their way to the forums.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol i hear you, 98% of mine fall in the catagory


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Beautiful snake! Love the pics!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

great looking snake mettle! is that a tick near her mouth?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sapir said:


> great looking snake mettle! is that a tick near her mouth?


I sure as hell hope it's not. I have NEVER had ay tics on any of my snakes... I took another look at the pics and am not even sure what you're seeing.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

he was probably talking about the nose in the second pic as it looks like a tick sort of if you use your imagination a bit haha i dunno!?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I still don't see it.


----------

